# Food Safety News - 07/28/2022 FDA finds new Cyclospora outbreak; continues investigations on others



## daveomak.fs (Jul 28, 2022)

FDA finds new Cyclospora outbreak; continues investigations on others​By Coral Beach on Jul 28, 2022 12:05 am
The FDA is investigating a new outbreak of dozens of infections caused by the Cyclospora parasite. Little information has been released, but the Food and Drug Administration is reporting that 51 people have been confirmed infected. The agency has not released any specific information about the patients such as their ages or where they live.... Continue Reading

Oregon-like legalization of “magic” mushrooms is the goal of the Colorado ballot measure​By Dan Flynn on Jul 28, 2022 12:04 am
Colorado could decriminalize the personal use and possession of certain psychedelic plants and fungi, including “magic mushrooms,” and create a Natural Medicine Access Program, according to a voter initiative on the November ballot. Oregon, two years ago, became the first state to legalize psilocybin with the approval of Measure 109. Oregon also was the first state... Continue Reading

Belgium reports large rise in foodborne illness outbreaks in 2021​By Joe Whitworth on Jul 28, 2022 12:01 am
An additional 200 outbreaks were recorded in Belgium in 2021 versus the year before, according to the Federal Agency for the Safety of the Food Chain (FASFC). There was a significant increase in the number of food poisoning outbreaks from 333 in 2020 to 547 in 2021. The number of people affected in them went... Continue Reading

CDC says 17-state Jif peanut butter Salmonella outbreak is over​By Coral Beach on Jul 27, 2022 06:05 pm
The CDC has declared that an outbreak of infections from Salmonella Senftenberg in Jif peanut butter is over, and the FDA  investigation has been closed. The outbreak had 21 patients confirmed infected across 17 states. Four people required hospitalization. No deaths were reported, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. In an update... Continue Reading

Dole recalls Simply Nature and Marketside salad mixes over toxic nightshade​By News Desk on Jul 27, 2022 02:32 pm
Dole Fresh Vegetables Inc is recalling Simply Nature Organic Spring Mix 16 oz., and Walmart’s Marketside Spring Mix 11 oz. and 5 oz. because of its potential to contain hairy nightshade. Hairy nightshade may refer to several different plants, all in the nightshade family of plants.  According to Colorado State University’s “Guide to Poisonous Plants,”... Continue Reading


----------

